# Fishing on Nov. 14th!!!!



## DLoutdoors (Apr 22, 2004)

and doing it in the boat....LOL...anyone see me Sunday fishing at the hwy. 57 bridge in my boat? Me and the wife. It was the lastest I've ever fished in the boat and it was really nice if you stayed out of the wind. Alot of people driving by were honking and probably thinking we were nuts. It was great, going again tomorrow and maybe even one more time.


----------

